# 10g Build



## [email protected] (Mar 21, 2011)

This is my 10g tank.



1 Red Blue Paradise Gourami
2 Black Yucatan Mollies
1 Rainbow Shark
1 Small Cory Catfish
An itty bitty crawfish

*c/p*


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 13, 2011)

#1) are you taking suggestions?
#2) i love your tank! just get some more stuff
#3) sorry, i am already saying suggestions so i will go right ahead.
-get more hiding places for your rainbow shark
-get more cory cats
-just get more "stuff" you can fill a 10 gallon quite a bit.
-get some live plants, if ur light can't hold it, just get some fake ones. 
-patience. i have been working on my 30 gallon for 3 months now and people are still giving me suggestions. just stay in the hobby

happy fishkeeping!!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 21, 2011)

yeah i've been helping my brother set his up he has 4 live plants and has used his space very nicely. i am thinking of putting peat moss on the bottom the reapplying my sand over it then putting plants behind and around my rocks


----------

